# Embroidery Software



## lordhelemt (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm not looking to digitize images but I would like the capacity to stitch names and monograms. The machine came with an older version of TES/Compucon software. I assumed it would be fine but didn't realize it didn't have many font options and I'm not sure if monograms are even possible with the license that came with this product. 

Anyway, are there any good options out there that have a good selection of fonts and monograms without breaking the bank?


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

Hatch by wilcom is my favorite software. it cost about 1100 and easy to digitize. It's better than many software out there, and also have a 30 day trial so you can try it. 
https://www.wilcom.com/en-us/hatch.aspx


----------



## lordhelemt (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks. Will check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hatch as mentioned above, that would be my next purchase if I decide to buy any other embroidery program. They also have options less than $1100 if you don't need full digitizing capability.


----------



## printsfordays (Oct 6, 2017)

We currently use an old version of Forte for our digitizing. 

We send most of our designs out to a digitizing company but then do minor adjustments in house. We also build all our names and simple lettering jobs out of Forte but have found that as we have upgraded our computers to windows 10, Forte has started glitching. Go figure, it being from 2003 or something lol.

I Have tried the Hatch free Trial as a replacement and though it did make building names easier than Forte, the letters still required quite a bit of adjustment to get them to run out properly.

Any software that requires less tweaking of text?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

In addition to Hatch, if you plan to do a lot of monograms you might want to check our Monogram Wizard and Monogram Wizard Plus.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

embrbeginner said:


> Hatch by wilcom is my favorite software. it cost about 1100 and easy to digitize. It's better than many software out there, and also have a 30 day trial so you can try it.
> https://www.wilcom.com/en-us/hatch.aspx


 I'm new to embrodiery as getting our ricoma 1501tc-7s today but been playing with hatch for about 15 days now but I did notice there is no hoop setting for the machine and I don't know how to set it up to add the hoop sizes of the machine.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope this isn't a stupid question... but.... 

From the outside looking in, Brother sells itself as the user friendly system with the touch screen ect... People generally need a computer, so I always wondered why add the touchscreen ect and not just run that end of it on a computer. 

Is that what the Wilcom software is? 

Does it control the machine? 

I see people recommending things like the ZSK which look super industrial. So I am wondering does the software from the likes of Wilcom, for want of a better expression make an industrial machine more.... Brother like? 

I have never used any of this stuff. My GF wants to make baby/youth clothes and is thinking about it. She is looking at a $450 Brother embroidery/sewing machine. It looks and feels like something I would want to take a sledge hammer to in four months.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't used any of the new touch screens so I'm not familiar with all their functions but the idea of totally controlling an embroidery machine from a computer has issues. You have to have the computer fairly near the machine or else you're running back and forth from the machine to the computer. What if your computer's operating system takes an update that doesn't "agree" with the embroidery machine's software? You really need to dedicate a computer to the embroidery machine or machines (you could easily be running multiple jobs on different machines) so that's more cost and space. What if your computer is isn't working?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

socceronly said:


> From the outside looking in, Brother sells itself as the user friendly system with the touch screen ect... People generally need a computer, so I always wondered why add the touchscreen ect and not just run that end of it on a computer.
> 
> ......
> 
> I have never used any of this stuff. My GF wants to make baby/youth clothes and is thinking about it. She is looking at a $450 Brother embroidery/sewing machine. It looks and feels like something I would want to take a sledge hammer to in four months.


A couple of things....

First off, you 'can' use the touch screen on the machine to create lettering and some built in designs. Other than that, you still need a computer and software to create anything beyond the built in designs unless you are only going to use stock designs. In that case, you still need a computer to download the designs onto a stick to load them into the machine.

The machine only has so much intelligence built into it - you can't create new designs on it other than combining built in designs.

At one point in time, we had a single needle Babylock as a backup machine and for running lace designs but it was very limited. Once you need to go beyond what is built into the machine, the price goes up very quickly. You can look into commercial machines like the ZSK, a middle step would be the Brother/Babylock 6-10 needle machines... In any case, you still need software and subsequently a separate computer to do anything beyond the built in capabilities of the machines.

If you want info on the 6-10 needle machines, let me know, I had 2 of the 6 needle machines and now have 2 of the 10 needle machines.


----------



## Miarobi (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello! And here I am going to buy for myself a Brother PE770. Please tell me if I need any additional software for this model?


----------



## Miarobi (Oct 17, 2019)

embrbeginner said:


> Hatch by wilcom is my favorite software. it cost about 1100 and easy to digitize. It's better than many software out there, and also have a 30 day trial so you can try it.
> https://sewingland.org/best-embroidery-machine/


Hatch by wilcom, okay) And what embroidery machines is it compatible with?


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

If you are new to embroidery software, there are some inexpensive software packages that get you started with lettering and some editing. Embrillance and Embird have received decent reviews. There are add ons to Embrillance that can take you into actually creating designs. I'm sure there are others too.

To answer the question Miarobi posed, Hatch should be compatible with most machines. You just export your design in the format your machine accepts. (Most embroidery software packages offer this feature too.)


----------



## Gabrielhummus (Jun 8, 2020)

printsfordays said:


> We currently use an old version of Forte for our digitizing.
> 
> We send most of our designs out to a digitizing company but then do minor adjustments in house. We also build all our names and simple lettering jobs out of Forte but have found that as we have upgraded our computers to windows 10, Forte has started glitching. Go figure, it being from 2003 or something lol.
> 
> ...


When it comes to software digitization, you get what you pay for. Many software programs include autoxidizing functions, but honestly, auto digitizing is more trouble than it's worth, and it's never as simple as converting from one file type to another because you have to program where the stitches go. If you're serious about digitizing, I recommend investing in some good software and learning how to do it manually. In the long term, you will have better designs and fewer destroyed goods as a result of improperly autodigitized designs.

I would choose Embird (the most cost-effective choice), Embrilliance, or Hatch. They will offer trials with limitations, but it is sufficient to try each one and determine which one makes the most sense to you and your preferences.

If you only want to digitise one or two designs, it's definitely more cost effective to hire a digitiser to do it for you.


----------

